
3 Sins of Free Music and How to Fix Them  - jamesbritt
http://neverheardof.me/3sins.htm
======
thekillingtree
this was a seriously brilliant article. i run a music forum that is roughly
based on a niche genre of music and we get FLOODED with terrrrrrrrible
artists. this is a great thing to make them read.

haha, thanks.

